# Yet another new member



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Greetings, fellow ghouls!

My name is Tony and I live in Huntington, WV. I am a longtime lurker on this forum and have finally decided to join. What took me so long? I have no idea, but I am glad to be here.

Unfortunately for me, I fall into a group of people that would love to setup haunts every single year. I have the time, I have the money, I've got a ton of ideas, the means to build them...but what I do not have is space (I live on the second floor apartment sitting on top of a first floor office) and I also live in a neighborhood that has plenty of TOTers, but none of whom come down to my end of the street (its about 200+ yards separating where I live from the nearest house).

Yeah, it sucks. Big time! I really do enjoy passing out candy and doing this kind of thing every year.

Be that as it may, I am still a very imaginative type and will do what I can to be a good contributor to this forum. The very least I can do is share with you the ideas in my head that I _would_ try to bring to the masses every year. Who knows? Maybe I can succeed in inspiring somebody that I can vicariously live through every Halloween.

Kinda spooky, eh?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome,tzankoff, we look forward to seeing what you have in mind even if you do have to live vicariously


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome tzankoff!!! I sure you could partner up with a neighbor that has space and may be prop challenged...Good luck and hope to see you on the forum over and over.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome tzankoff. Sounds like you just need to find a hauntable home in the future.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard Tzankoff.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey zankoff hello & welcome again


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> ...even if you do have to live vicariously


That is EXACTLY what I wanted to hear!!!
Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
:smilevil:


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

beelce said:


> I sure you could partner up with a neighbor that has space and may be prop challenged.


That is another thing. While a lot of people in the neighborhood take the liberty of doing some kind of yard decorating (some better than others, might I add), I do not think that anybody would be interested in letting me (whom nobody around here really knows all that well) take over their garage (most that I have seen are too small or way too stuffed) or yard.



beelce said:


> Good luck and hope to see you on the forum over and over.


Ha! I'm not going _anywhere_ now. You'll see me most notably in the how-to sections as I will be posting ideas and thoughts left and right.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Sounds like you just need to find a hauntable home in the future.


...and when I do, watch out! I even went through the trouble of designing a garage haunt for this year despite knowing full well I will not (for now) be able to bring it to life.

I'll post the image if I can find it.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh...and thanks to everybody for the greetings! I will do what I can here. My ideas may not be the latest and greatest, but I just want them to be. With that said, I will be posting my first would be thought...right after I go to bed and take a nap.


What? It's 5 o'clock in the morning over here! I've been up for a day and a half straight. I'm not Charlie Sheen for crying out loud!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here....I have a room for rent..? LOL


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Glad to have you here....I have a room for rent..? LOL


LOL! I am not that far from you. If travel time was not a problem, I would consider it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome stick around long enough and I am more than sure someone hee will invite you over to haunt. But for now you have 11 months to find a new apartment on the first floor.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

I am sorry to report that the first floor is office space and because they do business with the government, I seriously doubt I would be allowed to take over (even for a day) due to security concerns. Plus, its too far away from the rest of the neighborhood. Oh, well...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Tzan..
I am sure you will help many on the forum...
If you build it they will come!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome T. Glad to have you here and looking forward to your input. You must have such a passion to have all these ideas and even plans worked out for a garage haunt with no garage. I have a garage, but no plans......always seems to be that way hugh?
Since you cannot have a haunt of your own, maybe also put your talents to work with one of the local haunt attractions? (if there are some around you)
We did not do a party this year (which all of my friends and neighbors are still p.o'd about).....but we went out to a halloween bash at the local pub. The next week we were in there having wings and drinks and me and the gal that runs their promotions got to talking and I was sharing my thoughts on how to make it more halloween themed. She loved just a few of the ideas I threw out to her and now she wants me to work with her for next year's party. How cool is that? So even if you can't do your own haunt, there may be plenty of other places to share your works and creativity.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Lagrousome said:


> You must have such a passion to have all these ideas and even plans worked out for a garage haunt with no garage.


You have no idea!
:googly:

At my old building, I had the one apartment that had two doors on two sides of the building. The primary entrance led to to the staircase which took you to any of the four apartments.

BORING!!!


I used the secondary entrance (which I keep locked and do not answer all year around minus this one day) which was a direct connection to my apartment. I would dress up the hallway and myself every year, prop the door open, and invite the TOTers to walk in, face me and my spooky Orson Welles voice (think of Unicron from the 1986 Transformers movie), pass out candy, and all is well. I even put red, green, and purple party lights on the porch and in the two adjoining rooms to draw some extra attention.

The really nice thing on my part is that while I do budget myself $100 or so each year to decorate in some fashion and try to do something a little different every year, there is only so much you can do in a 10x4 hallway which leaves more room in the budget for...say it with me...

CANDY!!!


On top of that, I spring for the good stuff, too. I go out and get the 3 Musketeers, Milky Way, Snickers, M&Ms, Butterfingers, and others. They might only be the snack size versions, but my point is that you are NOT going to find any cheap lollipops and rinky dink bubble gum on my lot! That so called "candy" can go straight to a hot boiling hell...and if you decide to follow them down there, please say hi to TearyThunder's brother-in-law and tell him what a douche bag he is. (Yeah, I read that thread over the weekend and what happened was nothing short of rotten.) Then come back so I can give you some of my candy!

Of course, my first year there, I did not know what the TOT crowd was going to be like. After I got what I thought was a decent enough amount of candy, I wound up getting wiped out in about 15 minutes. Since then, I have always been more thoroughly prepared!

_*looks back at what I have written*_

Gosh! All this gibberish and not one word so far about my passion for ideas!!!

_*prepares the short version*_

Well, as for ideas, I have always had a vivid imagination. I was (and still am) one of those MacGyver types who was always building something out of something else. I was always hoarding all the paper and scotch tape at home and building, among other things, life-sized Transformers...and when I say life-sized, I mean they were as big as I was...and yes, they completely transformed!

All that carries over to where I am today...right here on this forum!

Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


I have already posted my first would be project, the Hallway Of Choice, and have several more ideas that I will post before too long. If you have a chance, please stop by and tell me what you think.

Thanks for reading...and I am sorry if I was going on for too long!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey T,
Welcome. No sitting on the sidelines you have to get in the game. Just take over somebody's yard for the night by force if you must


----------

